# Ford Sync w/After Market HU



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

If you have Ford synch in any Ford Product and are wanting to switch out the factory HU for an aftermarket. Good News it is possible but there are a few things you should know before you make the decision.

First off the Metra dash kits are the way to go on the '08-up Ford Focus. That is the car I have with the Ford synch.

First off you will need Metra part #AFSI-02 for a Focus to integrate into the factory wiring and synch. It's a all in one box solution. You will need to verify the Metra part# for your vehicle as it may be different. On some cars you will keep the LCD screen (like in the Ford Focus) in others the kit will come with a new LCD screen. Why you ask is that on some vehicles the synch is displayed on your HU and not a separate LCD screen from the factory.

It works like any other plug you get that allows you to plug into the factory harness. Except it is has a large box attached to it with some RCA's on it.

The RCAs plug into the AUX in on your HU. So your aftermarket HU must have an AUX in on it. It is the only way to link the box to your HU.

You install the HU as normal all the plugs will plug into the Metra Kit.

Only additional thing your will need is to have a factory speaker or speakers still hooked up to the factory harness. You will need this for voice command and bluetooth to hear. I used my rear speakers for the phone.

Once installed ensure it works before putting your dash back together.

Now the tricky part is how do I use my Ipod or USB without the Factory Radio?

Its pretty simple.
1. Place your HU in the AUX mode.

2. You will press the steering wheel media voice button once it is in the listen mode you will need to say "USB", it will then switch to USB. If you wanted line-in you would say "Line-in".

3. Now if you want to play all, play list, artist ect. you will still use the voice command. It will give instructions as to what you can select from. The only difference is if you unplug the Ipod and re-plug it back in you will be able to select the above using the steering wheel controls vs. voice command.

4. Once your Ipod is playing you can use the forward/Back button on the steering wheel to move through you song selections.

The above step will be the same for a thumb drive depending on how your files are arranged. Once you get into the USB in you should be able to figure it out from there.


Integrated Bluetooth with the synch system:

For the Phone you will use the phone button located on the steering wheel, it will allow to do everything you did before. No need to switch to AUX mode to get the phone to work. You will use the forward/back button to scroll through your options as you have before.

If you have a telephone mute cable on your HU hook-it to the phone on the Metra Kit. This will auto-mute the HU when you receive a call.

If you do not have a phone mute feature you will have to mute the HU manually to talk unless you are USB mode through the synch. If so the synch will auto mute the USB or Line-in.

So if you are in the same boat I was all is not lost. Remember just play with it once you get everything installed stay calm and don let yourself get frustrated.

I did and could not figure out how to get everything to work at first once I took a deep breath everything was fine.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you still want me to make you some RCA's?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Do you still want me to make you some RCA's?



Maybe when I get the new amps in. I will need some help with an amp rack also. Thanks for volunteering Jason.LOL

Thanks to Jason and Chris from Advantage Audio for the help getting the new HU installed and helping me work through getting an aftermarket HU in the Focus. Thanks for letting me have a slice of the bay to work in. Although you make fun of my toolbox.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

No problem! Let me know what color you want and I'll have them ready for you before you come down.


----------



## faiz23 (Jan 29, 2009)

nice post


----------



## inaheartbeat (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm interested in doing this, i was wondering what type of HU you have that has an RCA input. And also if you were running an amplifier to the front speakers how you did that, because the paperwork says that you have to have run the front speakers through the factory harness.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

inaheartbeat said:


> I'm interested in doing this, i was wondering what type of HU you have that has an RCA input. And also if you were running an amplifier to the front speakers how you did that, because the paperwork says that you have to have run the front speakers through the factory harness.
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated.


IIRC, we left the rear speakers hooked up to play the Sync commands.


----------



## aareagle (Aug 2, 2009)

weird question-could I connect this device to the stock (non-sync) Focus unit and get Sync? I was going to buy a 08 unit with sync and swap it in but was told it would not work. I just got a 09 Focus SE and the sound system is ok for me (I'm OLD!) but I really would like to add sync. 

Thankx for any help you can geve me,
Ned


----------

